# grésillement sur IPOD classic



## ptitom85 (5 Juin 2011)

bonjour, 
J'ai un problème de grésillement sur mes deux IPOD sur dock comme sur prise jack, j'ai fait le diagnostic interne, il n'y avait pas de problème...
j'ai régler l'égaliseur
j'ai fait un reset, une mise à jour et une réinitialisation, dans l'ordre puis le désordre, mais le problème reste...


si quelqu'un a une idée.

merci d'avance

Thomas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

je précise avoir essayé avec différents docks et différents appareils jack.

je pense que c'est arrivée suite à une mise à jour, est-ce possible surtout pour deux appareils ???


----------



## ptitom85 (9 Juillet 2011)

personne n'a d'idée ?


----------

